# Washington State PE exam result out



## Lucy (Jun 19, 2009)

Go to the NCEES website to get the result. They will send you an email with attachement pass_fail_letter_for_***.pdf .

I passed it with power sector. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jbachoua (Jun 19, 2009)

Lucy,

Are you selling any of your books? Any tips? Info you can pass on?



Lucy said:


> Go to the NCEES website to get the result. They will send you an email with attachement pass_fail_letter_for_***.pdf .
> I passed it with power sector. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## nyj8191 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lucy said:


> Go to the NCEES website to get the result. They will send you an email with attachement pass_fail_letter_for_***.pdf .
> I passed it with power sector. Good luck to everyone.



Checked but no official note about the exam. do we need to send an email to NCEES individually to receive the result?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 22, 2009)

nyj8191 said:


> Checked but no official note about the exam. do we need to send an email to NCEES individually to receive the result?


I think she meant ELSES, not NCEES.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I think she meant ELSES, not NCEES.



Yes, the website is www.elses.org . The email was sent by NCEES.


----------



## CBelotti (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know where I can get a copy of the "Solutions Manual for the Electrical Engineering Reference Manual" Fifth Edition by Raymond Yarbrough? It's an Engineering Review Manual Series book from the early 90's. It's bright green. Much more relevant for today's power exam than those overpriced Camera books.

Let me know if you've seen one or want to sell one.

Thanks


----------

